# my first shoot



## spencoh (Jan 18, 2007)

is on saturday

kind of nervous because ive never gotten to do makeup on any darker skin tones, and every model at this shoot will be black, but the stylist is going to help me out with foundations and whatnot so hopefully this wont be a total disaster!

do you guys get nervous at all before doing these kinds of things? i might die if the makeup comes out any less than perfect
:eek2:

ok im done venting


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck! 
You'll do great. Your an amazing artist


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Do what you know how to do (and very well, I might add)...the rest will fall into place....best of luck!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck with that!  The really good thing about the course I did with M·A·C is that they specifically got in a range of models of different skin tones and gave us demonstrations as well as allowing us to work on the models ourselves.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks girls

this will be my first time blending foundation, the stylist got me a bunch of ben nye foundation, a spatula and one of those steel mixing palettes
hopefully i am a quick learner, haha


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm assuming you're testing then, and that this is not a paid shoot, if you have never mixed foundations. Honestly, I'd suggest taking some classes on foundation color theory and makeup for photography if this is something you're wanting to do. Check out Mary Erickson's Q and A (linked in the forum specific FAQ at the top of this forum), and keep an eye on places like thepowdergroup.com and occmakeup.com for classes on these topics. This is something you will need to learn, and practice a LOT, if you are serious about this as a job. Remember, it's not just you on the line here- a bad makeup can destroy an up-and-coming model's career. You owe it to your clients to know what you are doing before arriving on-set.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 19, 2007)

good luck! i'm sure you'll do an amazing job! let us know how it goes.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I'm assuming you're testing then, and that this is not a paid shoot, if you have never mixed foundations. Honestly, I'd suggest taking some classes on foundation color theory and makeup for photography if this is something you're wanting to do. Check out Mary Erickson's Q and A (linked in the forum specific FAQ at the top of this forum), and keep an eye on places like thepowdergroup.com and occmakeup.com for classes on these topics. This is something you will need to learn, and practice a LOT, if you are serious about this as a job. Remember, it's not just you on the line here- a bad makeup can destroy an up-and-coming model's career. You owe it to your clients to know what you are doing before arriving on-set._

 
no this isnt testing this is the shoot
and i will have help from an older makeup artist that will be working on the set too, if i didnt feel that i was doing a good job believe me i wouldnt do it. or id have someone else mix the foundation for me. 
we'll see.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 19, 2007)

That's so exciting!  Congrats and good luck!


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

thankyou!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_no this isnt testing this is the shoot
and i will have help from an older makeup artist that will be working on the set too, if i didnt feel that i was doing a good job believe me i wouldnt do it. or id have someone else mix the foundation for me. 
we'll see._

 
So this is a paid gig?


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_So this is a paid gig?_

 
nope just tfp

the lady knows that i am just starting to get my feet wet and wanted to get me some good experience


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

ahh, so then it is a testing shot. Testing is the true industry term for what the internet worlds of OMP and MM and such have coined as TFP/TFCD. That makes a lot more sense now. Good luck with it. If you are interested in continuing along this path, I might suggest finding a well respected, busy, working artist in your area with a strong portfolio with whom you can assist. Assistantships are one of the best ways to learn, get your name/face out there, and get your bearings in the industry.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

yup if i have any problems ill have help, so im not too worried really, im extremely excited, the ads going to be in a magazine and they are shooting a commercial also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im working on getting my ged right now so i can go to cosmo, then freelance or get a job doing makeup at one of the shows on the strip

*dance*


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

If you are looking at getting into theatrical makeup, I'd not go to a cosmetology school, but rather a theatre oriented college and take a design track. The makeup you will learn at a beauty school for a cosmetology degree will be helpful to a degree for fashion makeup, but for theatrical shows, showgirls, etc. it simply won't cut it. As a theatrical makeup designer I know first hand where beauty schools leave off. You might want to pick up Richard Corson's book. Yes, it's a bit pricey, but it's an industry standard for those of us in performing arts makeup artistry. His hair book is a great resource too, if you can find it.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 19, 2007)

I definitely agree with the above...I have a degree in visual arts, but you never realize how much color theory plays into skintone until you start mixing foundations.

If I'm in a pinch, I (and most MUAs I know) can mix someone's foundation color with the primary colors, black & white...it's actually really fun (yes, I am a NERD!)


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

well i want to go to cosmo just to have my lisence, im not going to stop learning after that haha
i might want to work at mac also, im not positive what im going to do exactally, who knowwwwwwwws


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

If you're looking to work theatrical shows, you don't need a license. Cosmetology is great if you want to do hair, but if you're looking for makeup it's not going to give you much more than you already know. You definately won't learn things like re-creation of features, foundation mixing, etc. there. You also won't learn the art of analyzing the effects of lighting on makeup, which you'll DEFINATELY need for shows on the Vegas Strip. It's a great place to start, and you'll learn all you'll ever want to know and more about hair, but for makeup it's kinda blah. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to discourage you at all, I'm just letting you know where things stand in relation to what you've said are your end goals so that you DON'T get discouraged down the line when, for example, you finish your cosmo programme and end up needing to take even MORE classes and spend MORE money to study things you thought you were going to get, if that makes sense.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_If you're looking to work theatrical shows, you don't need a license. Cosmetology is great if you want to do hair, but if you're looking for makeup it's not going to give you much more than you already know. You definately won't learn things like re-creation of features, foundation mixing, etc. there. You also won't learn the art of analyzing the effects of lighting on makeup, which you'll DEFINATELY need for shows on the Vegas Strip. It's a great place to start, and you'll learn all you'll ever want to know and more about hair, but for makeup it's kinda blah. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to discourage you at all, I'm just letting you know where things stand in relation to what you've said are your end goals so that you DON'T get discouraged down the line when, for example, you finish your cosmo programme and end up needing to take even MORE classes and spend MORE money to study things you thought you were going to get, if that makes sense._

 



but i need a license to work at a salon and to do other crap like that. id like to learn about hair also. and money isnt really a problem, my aunt is really excited about me getting into what she does for a living so shes helping me out with all of that haha
and im not getting discouraged at all, the whole thing is very exciting to me haha


----------



## martygreene (Jan 20, 2007)

ahh, yes. If you want to do salon work you do need a license this is true. If you are interested in hair too I strongly reccomend both Corson books. Also, if you're available in May, the makeup show is going to be the 13 and 14th of May in NYC. check themakeupshow.com for more information. There will be a lot of vendors, demonstrations, and courses there. Totally worth it.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_ahh, yes. If you want to do salon work you do need a license this is true. If you are interested in hair too I strongly reccomend both Corson books. Also, if you're available in May, the makeup show is going to be the 13 and 14th of May in NYC. check themakeupshow.com for more information. There will be a lot of vendors, demonstrations, and courses there. Totally worth it._

 

dude if i could get to nyc i would be living there already haha
one day!!
know of any makeup shows happening in nevada??


----------



## martygreene (Jan 20, 2007)

unfortunately, no. But with some of the new airlines out there offering really good deals for airfare, travel to NYC is quite affordable now.

Often there are conferences in LA, though those tend to be a little more restrictive to get into. The one coming up in NYC is open to anyone in the makeup related industries.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 21, 2007)

well the shoot went awesome, all the makeup turned out great! i shouldnt have been so nervous haha


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_well the shoot went awesome, all the makeup turned out great! i shouldnt have been so nervous haha_

 
Do you have any pix to share with us? I am dying to see how amazing you did on your first shoot!!!


----------



## spencoh (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Do you have any pix to share with us? I am dying to see how amazing you did on your first shoot!!!_

 
as soon as i get the pics they will be all over for sure haha


----------



## spencoh (Jan 24, 2007)

http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...6A522937189457


theres a few shots of a couple of the girls!


----------



## Holly (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow! You did a great job!


----------



## macface (Jan 24, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel.I did this girl makeup for prom she was dark skin.And Im very light skin girl.So Im just used doing makeup on me.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 25, 2007)

I see you mention that these photos aren't very good- and you're right. Are these snapshots that were taken by someone else, or are these the actual photos from the shoot? Hopefully the former rather than the latter.

I think it best to wait for the better images before doing any real critique of these, hopefully there will be some.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I see you mention that these photos aren't very good- and you're right. Are these snapshots that were taken by someone else, or are these the actual photos from the shoot? Hopefully the former rather than the latter.

I think it best to wait for the better images before doing any real critique of these, hopefully there will be some._

 

they were just the test shots.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok that makes sense. I look forward to seeing the actual photos from this shoot.


----------



## tdm (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! You did a great job! I really like the last two. I hope my first is as great as yours.


----------



## tdm (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you remember what you used on the last two girls? I am just curious about what you used on the lid of the girl with the two braids, and in the inner corner of the girl with the big hair......oh, and also the lip color.


----------

